# Activision Enforces Call of Duty Elite After Removing Free Videos



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Activision Enforces Call of Duty Elite After Removing Free Videos*








When the world learned that Activision wasn’t joking about charging yearly fees for additional services related to the _Call of Duty_ series, reality set in. Games might be overpriced, and DLC may have its own problems, but yearly fees are a whole different animal. The expensive pricing is one problem, but now the effects of Call of Duty Elite are beginning to affect the market in even more disastrous ways.

A popular YouTube user who goes by the name of XboxAhoy has had several of his _Modern Warfare 3_ videos removed from his account after a conflict with Activision. XboxAhoy was recently contracted for Activision’s new Call of Duty Elite service, and has stated that he’ll produce videos specifically for the service’s Elite TV feature along with making some lighter but free videos for his YouTube subscribers. After only a couple weeks of the game being out, all of his videos related to _Modern Warfare 3_ have been completely removed from his profile. Those who have enjoyed his _Call of Duty_ tips and tricks for years now are now forced to pay for Call of Duty Elite.

YouTube has been an excellent resource for gaming walkthroughs, tips, and tricks, and to think that Activision would prefer gamers spend subscription fees to access such content is rather disgusting, but not particularly surprising when you look at their track record. Sadly, Call of Duty Elite has been so popular that registration was broken for its first week, meaning Activision has been rewarded for their implementation and will probably find ways to integrate it into all of the series under their umbrella. Of course, one of the best ways to find tips and tricks is use our _Modern Warfare 3_ trophy guide, which Activision can’t take down.

Source: PSLS


----------



## gasteve76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bottom line is that as long as enough people are willing to pay for material it won't be available for free. Elite was thrown up against the wall and it not only stuck but became part of the wall.


----------

